# Pompano Tournament in Orange Beach/Gulf Shores



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

A Big Bird told me that Sam's was going to have a Pompano Tournament this spring. 

I know some guys that have been wearing them out from Orange Beach to Fort Morgan. 

Bunch of Pompano out there. 

Somebody post up the details if you know what's up........






.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll have them up soon Curtis, a few more details to touch up and it's ready to go! We'll have some great cash and prizes and a free Connor's jig with each entry!

Give me a couple more days and it'll be posted.


----------

